
Phlock, My Hardware Startup That Disappeared - tomiboy14
https://atila.ca/blog/tomiwa/phlock-my-hardware-startup-that-disappeared
======
tomiboy14
A few years ago, prior to starting atila.ca, I created an electronic device
that helped people unlock doors using their phone, share the keys with friends
and started a company called Phlock. Long story short, the company quietly
failed and slid into the abyss of apathy.

In the spirit of "you learn more from your failures than your successes", I
decided to write about what I learnt from starting a company that failed, open
source the code used to build Phlock, and advice for anyone thinking about or
currently starting a company, hopefully you can learn from my experience so
you don't make the same mistakes I did.

Would also love to hear your thoughts on the article as well :)

